
Swift 5 Released - jmsflknr
http://www.swift.org/blog/swift-5-released/
======
qalmakka
I hope they will consider supporting more Linux distributions or otherwise
create something like rustup.rs to make simpler to install Swift. This is
mildly infuriating, and it makes me think they consider Linux as just an
afterthought.

Supporting FreeBSD in their build system would be nice, too, considering that
it builds pretty well on it after modifying a few scripts.

------
mark_l_watson
I just tried updating XCode and that failed because my latest installed
version of macOS was not recent enough.

re: Swift: I am very excited about the Swift version of TensorFlow. I have
tried it on Ubuntu and macOS - early days, but I expect it to be awesome.

EDIT: removed a little off topic rant

